# Visa Rejected, please help



## Sam7610

Hello, I'm a website developer from India, recently I went to dubai in a tourist visa in search of a job, by gods grace of God I got a job in reputed company in Dubai Internet city, my degree certificate is not attested yet so my employer told me that they will choose second level job title which doesn't require degree attestation, they have applied for visa it took more than one month still no reply from dnrd, I got an email from tecom that visa status "sent to dnrd", after few days I got an email saying that visa status "dnrd needs correction" and in note they have mentioned that "rejected from Control section", when my employer asked about the issue, the visa authority told that it's security issue and they cannot tell us the reason for rejection, I never worked in uae, I just visited uae by tourist visa, and exited from dubai after getting offer letter in 20 days, I worked in muscat before, I don't have any criminal records, I cancelled and left my previous job in muscat in 6 months, my employer asked me to check with travel agent who sponsored my tourist visa, they told me that similar issue was there for another person who visited dubai in their tourist visa, his employment visa also got rejected because the exit seal was not reflecting in visa authority pc, it was due to computer error, on second attempt he got his visa, so they told me to tell my employer to re apply it for second time and most chances are there that I will get it, I'm really tensed I left my previous job in India, do you guys think such error can happen in visa authority system, shall i tell my employer to re apply?


----------



## JCisHere

*Same issue with Abu Dhabi*

I am also suffering from same issue. Me and my wife went to Abu Dhabi on tourist visa for 3 days. Came back and my company applied for entry permit which was rejected. I haven't got the reason for rejection.

My employer told me that attestation is not required while applying for entry permit hence scanned copy of certificates along-with copy of passport was submitted while applying for entry permit.

I am trying to get reason for rejection from Immigration department, will keep you post on development. Let me know if you figure out something in your case.


----------



## Sam7610

finally by the grace of god i got the visa on second attempt, those who are rejected try re applying as sometimes there will computer issue, it will be corrected on second attempt


----------



## JCisHere

Great, congratulations and thanks for posting update.
Did you do anything different this time while applying / in application? I believe this time you submitted scanned copy of attested degree certificates.


----------



## Sam7610

yes, some times when you go to dubai in a tourist visa, when u exit the country in 30 days, the exit seal wont be updated in visa authorities pc, so after enquiring with my travel company who issued me tourist visa suggested me to scan the exit seal page of my passport and re apply with the attachment, i did exactly as they told me, though i had bachelor's degree it wasnt attested yet so my employer chose the title which doesnt reqired any degree, by the grace of god i got it after re applying the same visa


----------

